# Car imports



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Last Thursday government ministers decided at last to make it easier to import cars into Portugal from the EU
https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/economi...para-veiculos-importados/sthash.CtL7JcDC.gbpl


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Last Thursday government ministers decided at last to make it easier to import cars into Portugal from the EU
> https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/economi...para-veiculos-importados/sthash.CtL7JcDC.gbpl


I'm getting Error 404 Page not found on that link Siobhán. I've tried searching through the website but cannot find the article that you were referring to. Any idea what these new measures are please? We have a forum member coming over with their car next month, so this will be of interest to them.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As I see it all they're doing is trying to make it easier for themselves whereas what they should be doing is making it easier & cheaper for the importer/applicant by doing things like dropping the unnecessary & ridiculous CoC requirement, reducing or even better axing the matriculation taxes & making tax free imports easier overall.

Effectively it doesn't change anything for anyone except themselves.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I can access on this link JB https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/economi...medium=recomendadas&utm_campaign=afterArticle


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> I can access on this link JB https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/economi...medium=recomendadas&utm_campaign=afterArticle



Got it now thanks Siobhán.


----------

